
Gmail, suddenly: TLS Negotiation failed, the certificate doesn't match the host - tigger_please
https://support.google.com/mail/thread/38336515
======
chkal
Looks like Google is now validating the TLS certificate received from the
mailserver. So the hostname of the SMTP server provided in the GMail settings
has to match the certificate provided by the server. I just updated the
hostname in GMail and the problem is fixed now!

~~~
yetkind
Yeah I also have similar problem, how did you solved it (

------
marciokoko
So for godaddy, where the securesever.net domain is on the tls certificate,
how do i configure my outgoing which used to be mydomain.com but now fails?

------
tigger_please
My cert, and many others mentioned on that thread, have the proper CN. It is
self-signed. Gmail seems to be randomly and intermittently rejecting it.

